# ERAC Shows 2011



## Connie_F

The Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club is pleased to announce that we are holding 2 small shows this year. The two dates for your diaries are: 

22nd May 2011

25th September 2011

Due to the size of the venue (in South Essex) there will be a limited amount of tables. Priority for table bookings will be given to breeders and exhibitors from Essex and surrounding areas. 

Further details will be issued shortly.

Connie
(ERAC Club Secretary)
[email protected]


----------



## jimmy c

Connie_F said:


> The Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club is pleased to announce that we are holding 2 small shows this year. The two dates for your diaries are:
> 
> 22nd May 2011
> 
> 25th September 2011
> 
> Due to the size of the venue (in South Essex) there will be a limited amount of tables. Priority for table bookings will be given to breeders and exhibitors from Essex and surrounding areas.
> 
> Further details will be issued shortly.
> 
> Connie
> (ERAC Club Secretary)
> [email protected]


Looking forward to it connie


Cheers
jim


----------



## Addicknchips

Connie_F said:


> The Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club is pleased to announce that we are holding 2 small shows this year. The two dates for your diaries are:
> 
> 22nd May 2011
> 
> 25th September 2011
> 
> Due to the size of the venue (in South Essex) there will be a limited amount of tables. Priority for table bookings will be given to breeders and exhibitors from Essex and surrounding areas.
> 
> Further details will be issued shortly.
> 
> Connie
> (ERAC Club Secretary)
> [email protected]



GREAT NEWS! :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro

Addicknchips said:


> GREAT NEWS! :no1: :2thumb:


 It is great news. Tell you wot if all the shows currently announced and in the pipeline go ahead there will be more shows this year than ever before.
stick that in your pipe and smoke it Miss Elaine Toadland-Slapper:lol2:


----------



## Bomberoo

Where is the venue?
Thanks.


----------



## Dan99

First date is BTS so not alot of spider people.


----------



## Khanidge

Bomberoo said:


> Where is the venue?
> Thanks.



Your'll Laugh when it is released later on tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Khanidge

Dan99 said:


> First date is BTS so not alot of spider people.


That's not too much of a problem.. 1st one at a new Venue, so may ease us into the second show...

:2thumb:


----------



## Connie_F

We can now confirm that both shows will be held at

*Lubbards Farm*
*Hullbridge Road*
*Rayleigh*
*Essex*
*SS6 9QG*​ 
Private breeders selling livestock, commercial traders selling dry goods only.​ 
*Open from 10.30am – 3.30pm.*​ 
Refreshments available
Ample parking
Easy wheelchair access
Entertainment area for children (with a one off fee for the whole day :smile​ 
*Admission £2.00 Adults, £1.00 concessions*​ 
Tables incl. electricity are £15.00 with £2.50 going to the FBH fighting fund. As mentioned before, priority for table bookings will be given to exhibitors from the Essex and surrounding areas.

Due to the size of the venue, admission is by invitation only so we have an idea of headcounts and catering/entertainment requirements.

For table booking forms and invitation please contact [email protected]

Looking forward to seeing lots of you there 

Connie


----------



## Bomberoo

Khanidge said:


> Your'll Laugh when it is released later on tonight :2thumb:


 Well I guess the only way it could be closer to mine is if it where being held in my shed at the end of the garden!
:lol2:


----------



## dmrich

Not offering extra floor space and refreshments in said shed are you mate?

Hope you are good?


----------



## Bomberoo

dmrich said:


> Not offering extra floor space and refreshments in said shed are you mate?
> 
> Hope you are good?


MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm (rubbing hands together & planning a money making venture):twisted:


----------



## Connie_F

Hi All,

I’ve had a few enquiries from exhibitors outside the Essex area. Please note – deadline for applications of breeders from the Essex/surrounding areas is the 30th March (for the May show). Any tables remaining after this date will be offered to people on the waiting list.

Thanks
Connie


----------



## waynestine

Hi just wanted to know if its pay on the door and can anyone come?


----------



## Khanidge

waynestine said:


> Hi just wanted to know if its pay on the door and can anyone come?


Its a open Invite buddy just Email Connie for details, email address in the op

[email protected]

Its pay on the door but We just need an idea of heads turning up, Plenty of spaces for every one :2thumb:

Come on people don't be shy!!!! 

Deano...


----------



## Addicknchips

Connie_F said:


> We can now confirm that both shows will be held at
> 
> *Lubbards Farm*
> *Hullbridge Road*
> *Rayleigh*
> *Essex*
> *SS6 9QG*​
> Private breeders selling livestock, commercial traders selling dry goods only.​
> *Open from 10.30am – 3.30pm.*​
> Refreshments available
> Ample parking
> Easy wheelchair access
> Entertainment area for children (with a one off fee for the whole day :smile​
> *Admission £2.00 Adults, £1.00 concessions*​
> Tables incl. electricity are £15.00 with £2.50 going to the FBH fighting fund. As mentioned before, priority for table bookings will be given to exhibitors from the Essex and surrounding areas.
> 
> Due to the size of the venue, admission is by invitation only so we have an idea of headcounts and catering/entertainment requirements.
> 
> For table booking forms and invitation please contact [email protected]
> 
> Looking forward to seeing lots of you there
> 
> Connie


my home town!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I'm really excited about this - a show much closer to home for me! 
Any ideas on who has taken tables yet? What can we expect in terms of equipment and animals?


----------



## penfold

how does it work if its invite only?


----------



## Khanidge

penfold said:


> how does it work if its invite only?


Just Email Connie and you will get your invite. This is the same for any one that wishes to come... 

[email protected]

Deano...


----------



## Reptiles'r'us

loving the fact this one is 2 mins walk down the road for me! got annoyed last year of travelling all over the blinking country haha i am sending my invite request shortly :2thumb:


----------



## waynestine

So whos going to the 22nd may show and whos gonna be selling what?


----------



## Connie_F

All are welcome, please send me an E-mail for your invite, as we need an idea of how many people are coming, for the Catering and Children's Entertainment [email protected]

Cheers
Connie


----------



## georgieabc123

sent off my booking form so excited :mf_dribble:


----------



## penfold

I'm going


----------



## Khanidge

*Please confirm.*

This is a open event, However we need an Idea of heads attending. So please send an Email to To get your Invite
eracadmin"AT"talktalk.net
replace "AT" with @

We have only had a handful of people ask for their Invite. If we do not get more interest and request for invites we will be forced to cancel the Children's entertainment which will be a shame as not many event's cater for our kids.
I'm sure many of our kids would like a good selection of bouncy castles to play on, also there is chance of a Rodeo Bull being there for us bigger kids :2thumb:...

Regards Dean, Vice Chairman of ERAC.....


----------



## Connie_F

*ERAC show 22nd May*

The May show is now fully booked. Thank you to everyone who has confirmed a table and apologies to those on the waiting list who haven’t been successful. 

It really makes my job worthwhile to see the overwhelming support - Not only is the September show confirmed with 50% of the tables already, but I’ve also had many reputable breeders, who are unable to come as an exhibitor to the May show, confirm their attendance as a visitor via the ERAC invites :2thumb:

We look forward to seeing you all on the 22nd May and hope you have a very enjoyable day!

Connie


----------



## Nattie08

Ive sent my invite for me and my partner. This is the best news ever!! A reptile show on my doorstep!!


----------



## waynestine

I sent my invite off with my info is that it now just turn up?


----------



## Connie_F

waynestine said:


> I sent my invite off with my info is that it now just turn up?


Yep, that's it, all you have to do now - turn up, enjoy yourself and bring a big wallet


----------



## Pete Q

Be there with a table, so here's a bump. :thumb:


----------



## waynestine

anyone going to be selling dwarf boas?


----------



## Connie_F

*Good news!*

Hi all,

*Visitors:* Just got back from hols so apologies for the delayed reply to your invite queries . I’ve had a staggering 160+ emails and am working my way thru them as we speak, all invites should be sent out by tonight.

*EXHIBITORS*: Due to the overwhelming response, the owner of the venue has agreed to extend the venue space by a further 20 tables. 11 of them will go to people on the waiting list. If you are interested in a table for the 22nd May show, please contact me at [email protected] asap – remaining spaces are on a first come first serve basis :smile:


----------



## DrChino

Thats great news.

Not recieved my email back yet, but since I've submitted it I've had another mate interested incoming along. Would I need seperate invites for each person coming or would 1 just be done for the group?


----------



## Connie_F

DrChino said:


> Thats great news.
> 
> Not recieved my email back yet, but since I've submitted it I've had another mate interested incoming along. Would I need seperate invites for each person coming or would 1 just be done for the group?


Its just one per group. Sorry if you haven't had a reply yet, thought I'd done them all over the w/end. Will check when I get home tonight - what's your email address? (pm me if you like).

Cheers
Connie


----------



## DrChino

No problem, I figured you had plenty of emails to get through! Just sent you a PM with my email address. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bladerunner

Just sent an email for invite.
Forgot all about this show and thought it had been and gone, then noticed it was at the end of THIS month not last:blush:


----------



## tom495

Just sent of for my invites first time at a show. Does anyone know what will be at the show I.e like will there be just reptiles or is it inverts and amphibs too?


----------



## Connie_F

DrChino said:


> No problem, I figured you had plenty of emails to get through! Just sent you a PM with my email address.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for being patient and yes, it is a tad manic this end lol. You should have your confirmation email by now : victory:


----------



## Connie_F

tom495 said:


> Just sent of for my invites first time at a show. Does anyone know what will be at the show I.e like will there be just reptiles or is it inverts and amphibs too?


Hi Tom, just sent your confirmation for invite via email and yes, there will be a good selection of inverts & amphibians too.

Cheers
Connie


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

waynestine said:


> So whos going to the 22nd may show and whos gonna be selling what?


 
Just to let people know I will be there selling Beetles, Praying mantids, T's, Millipedes, roaches, livefoods, as well as substrates, plastic tanks, bark & wood, beetle jelly and books:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08

I haven't received my confirmation email and I sent it off a week ago?
I don't get it, surely most the people who will turn up are the general public?.. What's with the 'invites' when really they don't mean anything?


----------



## Khanidge

*Reason for Invite.........*



reptile_man_08 said:


> I haven't received my confirmation email and I sent it off a week ago?
> I don't get it, surely most the people who will turn up are the general public?.. What's with the 'invites' when really they don't mean anything?



Please read here on page 2 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/645430-erac-shows-2011-a-3.html

and here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../688247-erac-breeders-show-invite-system.html


----------



## penfold

Anyone want decent cheap frozen rodents bringin along send me a pm for prices :notworthy:


----------



## Khanidge

*All Welcome*

Firstly a massive thank you to every one who has replied to us :2thumb:.

Any one else who hasn't had a reply yet from us, Don't panic you are still :welcome:.

To any one who hasn't emailed us, luckily we have had enough replies from people who did. 
So the entertainment is on : victory:, and so is the Burger van :2thumb:. Oh and you are Still more than :welcome: :lol2:

Just to clarify ALL ARE WELCOME. JUST TURN UP ON THE DAY AND ENJOY YOURSELVES :no1::no1::no1:

I hope to see plenty of people at Lubbards Farm on Sunday.
We have just over 50 tables booked so that is a great turn out this early in the season.. 

There is going to be a great selection of reptiles, Amphibians, and Inverts also dry goods. 

So come along and spend your wages. And Please come and say hello :flrt:

Kindest Regards Dean... Vice Chairman of ERAC.......


----------



## leopardgeckomad

is there still tables available for 25sept show. please pm me i need to book one.


----------



## Khanidge

leopardgeckomad said:


> is there still tables available for 25sept show. please pm me i need to book one.


You need to contact Connie, email address on the first page. 
Hurry though as we are already 60%+ booked :gasp:....


----------



## Khanidge

I hope this works... please pm me if it has....

Google Maps

There are two entrances to the farm. The entrance near to Fungi fitness is the entrance to all visitors......

The other entrance is for Vendors..... 


Don't Forget you are all welcome... I hope to see you there.....

Kindest regards Dean......


----------



## oli_171

*?*

If i am looking around i only have to pay admission at the door? I take it invitation is for people who want tables?....


----------



## Caz

oli_171 said:


> If i am looking around i only have to pay admission at the door? I take it invitation is for people who want tables?....


There is an entrance fee to help cover the cost of running the day.


----------



## nuggett5

Just about to leave home now cant wait to get there!


----------



## leopardgeckomad

im leaving in half hour 

i will be wearing light blue and white flowery shorts, with a light blue polo shirt , so feel free to come and have a chat, also im 17 so dont expect me to look older lol 

brad


----------



## nuggett5

what did people get? i got a hoggy and some house snakes


----------



## DrChino

I got a young royal and a flat rock scorpion. My girlfriend got a leo and my mate for 2 brazillian rainbow boas and a pink toed skink


----------



## Connie_F

*New Venue*

All, please note change of venue for the September show, see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...erac-show-25th-september-new.html#post8417015

Cheers
Connie


----------



## Diction

Wish I could drive! I'd be there in a heartbeat. I'm in the north of Essex so I'd be a pain in the tail to travel.

Well who knows, maybe ill find a ride by then.


----------



## Connie_F

Diction said:


> Wish I could drive! I'd be there in a heartbeat. I'm in the north of Essex so I'd be a pain in the tail to travel.
> 
> Well who knows, maybe ill find a ride by then.


 
We have a new venue - see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...erac-show-25th-september-new.html#post8417015,

which is only 10mins walk from Chelmsford train station! Colchester to Chelmsford is a 25 min train journey :whistling2:


----------



## edmattmeades

hey im just reading on here u have one venue but then on News & Events says different so i am slightly confused so could u please tell me which 1 is the correct 1 thanks


----------



## edmattmeades

soz didnt go to the end of this thread thing lol :$


----------



## Diction

Yes, it is extremely close, so I am definately attending now :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123

fancy moving the show to october so i can get paid before the show


----------



## kimhowell

I second the moving of the show...but nonetheless i will still be heading to the bank to transfer a considerable amount of savings... :2thumb:


----------



## remzy

Any dates for 2012


----------

